# Packing and Crating > Crate Shipping and Storage >  Shipping a oversized crate to Venice, Italy

## Marc Bongaarts

Hi to you All,We've made a BLOG at the Stedelijk Museum Amsterdam which I want to share with you. 
This is about the transport off an oversized crate to Venice, Italy.When we had a loan request from Museo Correr at the San Marco square in Venice to lend out a paintingof Julian Schnabel for a big solo exhibition we new we had a challenge on ourhands.  The painting, The UnexpectedDeath of Blinky Palermo in the Tropics is a very big painting which had totravel in a upright position because of its condition.(travelframe measures:303,6 x 428,8 x 13,8 cm HxWxD and crate measures: 346x29x319 cmLxWxH)Normal trucks measuremaximum 280 cm in height (inside) so this was to low to take the crate in it's upright position. To find a truckwith the inside dimension of more than 319cm in height is difficult and we had to hire a truck from Chenue in Paris, France. There are only three in the whole of Europe from these so called Low Floor trailors which are also suitable for Art transport.   In order to transport the crate trough the streets of Venice I've made a transport tool to make the crate stable and shock proof.
See and readmore in the BLOG.http://journal.stedelijk.nl/2012/02/a-spectacular-feat-transporting-a-schnabel-to-venice/
*Marc Bongaarts
*Hoofd Behoudstechnische Arthandling_Head of Technical Conservation
_*Stedelijk Museum Amsterdam*

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Cool pictures and nifty wheels shown. Will check out the blog for details. Thanks!

----------

